# no se como conectar wifi automaticamente (solucionado)

## parabolica0701

Hola

Tengo wireless-tools instalado y me conecto a traves de la consola con dhclient a la red elegida.Como puedo hacer que se conecte automaticamente a las redes sin tener que definir siempre el cananl ,el essid , el passwd y ejecutar dhclient (interface) ?.

Tambie me gustaria saber como comprobar que sigo conectado a la red despues de que hya pasado un tiempo.Al conectarme con dhclient eth1 , al final me sale "renewal xxxxx segundos".Esto que significa ? , que se desconectará despues de transcurridos esos segundos ? , y si se desconecta , volvera a conectarse por si sola otra vez?. La configuracion que tengo es module "iwconfig" y mi tarjeta wireless en "dhcp".

gracias por la ayudaLast edited by parabolica0701 on Sat Feb 06, 2010 11:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

Hola parabolica0701

Tienes bien explicado cómo configurar la red para que se conecte automáticamente en el siguiente enlace

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

"Renewal xxxxx segundos" es una frase asociada al DHCP. Cuando un servidor DHCP te asigna una IP lo hace por un tiempo limitado. xxxxx segundos es el tiempo que el servidor te garantiza que esa IP te pertenece, transcurrido los cuales tu clienet deberá vovler a solicitar una IP. No siginifica que te desconecten, simplemente se renegocia de nuevo la IP y casi siempre el resultado es que obtienes de nuevo la misma IP.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## parabolica0701

Ese enlace ya lo he leido,de hecho lo leí para la instalacion de wireless tools.

Lo que no entiendo muy bien es la forma de definir en /etc/conf.d/net.

por ej :

key_ESSID1="[1] s:suclaveaqui key [1] enc open"

key_ESSID2="[1] aaaa-bbbb-cccc-dd key [1] enc restricted"

Si yo tengo 4 redes para conectarme con essid red1,red2,red3,red4 y key1,key2,key3,key4 deberia escribir:

key_ESSID1="`[1] red1 key1 [1] enc restricted

key_ESSID2="`[1] red2 key2 [1] enc restricted

key_ESSID3="`[1] red3 key3 [1] enc restricted

key_ESSID4="`[1] red4 key4 [1] enc restricted

entonces no entiendo porque ----key_ESSID1="[1] s:suclaveaqui key [1] enc open y la siguient linea referente a la essid 2 (otra essid) pero refiriendose a la key 1 ------- key_ESSID2="[1] aaaa-bbbb-cccc-dd key [1] enc restricted.

A ver si me lo puedes aclarar un poco ya que de redes no entiendo mucho y tecnicamente no comprendo los terminos ad-hoc,managed ...

Graacias

----------

## Theasker

Por si te sirve de algo, esta es mi configuración de /etc/conf.d/net para mi wifi, todo sacado de la web de madwifi que es el chip de mi tarjeta y sobre todo de la web de gentoo que te han puesto aquí arriba.

```
# Red wireless atheros con madwifi

modules=( "iwconfig" )

iwconfig_wlan0="mode ad-hoc"

essid_ath0="TheaskerWiFi"

config_ath0=( "192.168.0.69/24" )

routes_ath0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

key_TheaskerWiFi="xxxx"

channel_ath0="3"
```

Saludos y espero que te sirva de orientación

----------

## parabolica0701

gracias Thea 

el ejemplo me ha servido de mucho ya que he podido configurar 3 essids diferentes.De todas formas , el problema gordo lo tenia en que no me iniciaba eth1 (wireless interface) ya que en /etc/init.d no existia net.eth1 y solo me iniciaba la eth0.

copié net.eth0 como net.eth1 y entonces ya me coge las configuraciones de /etc/conf.d/net.

Muchas gracias

----------

## Theasker

mira bien la documentación de gentoo, porque recomienda hacer un link de net.lo no copiarlo, aunque funciona igual.

saludos again

----------

## parabolica0701

Hey Thea

Estoy justo iniciandome con Gentoo desde no hace mucho.Como se hace un link para crear un net.eth1?

mil gracias again and again

----------

## Theasker

```
# ln -s net.lo net.xth0
```

----------

